# Overnight



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys, does anyone know of any charters out of the OBX that are very long? Or maybe even overnight? I spent some time on the net looking, and long trips seem very common in many parts of the country. In fact, in San Diego, you can get on a boat for up to 21 days fishing 1,000 miles away in remote islands, etc. It's not cheap, but hey, what a cool idea!


----------



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

hey JM,
I love your posts and enthusiasm. I struggle through the same stuff as you, fish all the time (mostly because I'm a junkie) and some days you got it others are just a learning experience. Like you, I'm young and live what many consider to be below the poverty line. I was a rock climbing guide in WV for seven years. "all the responsibility of a brain surgeon for half a plumbers wage." In that line of work you always take the optimistic view and realize that there are two leisure classes. One at both ends of the spectrum. Either you have all the money to do what you want, or you have no money but all the time to do what you want. Anyway, those long range fleets and overnight charter boats cost a fortune, but there is a solution. Party boats. I know the party boat idea sounds weak but.... Down in Calabash and a few other places in NC. check out supervoyagerdeepseafishing on google. They have 24 hour trips for less than 200 bucks. Only die harders, all the way out to the deep. Two day catch limits. The works. If and when you can swing it, shoot me a message and I'll see if I'm not to busy looking for a job. Also check with the guys and see if th OBX has anything like that and maybe I'll make a trip up north. Surfs up dude....live the dream


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks man! I feel yah on the rock climbing stuff, taking people out in the bush horseback jumping moose/bear and whatever else won't get you rich, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I definately would get down on a full day or overnight gulfstream fishing trip. I have always had fun on headboats, you can party and fish with almost ZERO responsibility! It is a lot of fun to do with friends and what not. As far as living the dream, I dream of fishing and spend all of my money on it, so I might as well figure out a way to make money doing it! Haha it only makes perfect sense. Anyone else be willing to do a fun headboat trip?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Some boats out of Rudee Inlet in Va Beach do overnight swordfish trips. I don't think it's the right time of year for them though. Call the Oregon Inlet Fishing Center and ask them, I'm sure they could help.


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

*Private Parts*

You two should really get together

I’d give my left private part to trade places with either of you. Unfortunately I have already given them both to the Orthodontist for numbers one and two. 

Lord only knows what he’ll want for number three to have a nice smile. 

Number three is my fisherman so I guess it will be goodbye to all my vices and private parts for a pretty grin but if he grows up to be a fisherman it will be worth all my parts and then some.

I’ll be game for a party boat trip if the timing is right.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

check out www.littleclam.com this guy will put u on some fish and for a lot less $$ than others. he may even be able to work out an overnight deal if u r really set on it. when i have gone we caught so many fish that one day was plenty and i gave a ton of fish away. grouper, snapper, tiles, seabass, triggerfish, whatever u want. ill be down there to fish with him again soon.


----------



## riless (Feb 28, 2008)

there is a headboat that goes out of hatteras that some guys from work took last year and they caught their limit bottom fishing on an eight hour trip. They seem real flexible at the place when I called, if you get a big enough group and ask them they might do an overnight


----------



## bird dog (Feb 28, 2008)

Feel your pain eversodull- just freed from indentured servitude for oldest, gettin' ready to go back into it for middle kid- geez...

Depending on timing, I'd be up for the trip.

And you guys are livin the dream, keep the reports comin' for the landlocked...


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I know a boat out of teaches lair that will do an offshore overnite trip pm me if you want the captains number


----------

